# How do I remove medium surface from chainwheel?



## Pirate of the Plains (May 16, 2020)

How do I remove the rust without removing the decals on the chainwheel. 
Is there a way other than just careful, tedious crubbing by hand. FYI I have OA powder. Dremel/grinder with brush attachments?

Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (May 16, 2020)

.






Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2020)

Looks like that was painted/screened on and not a decal. No steel wool or dremel brushes, just chemical warfare.


----------



## butnut (Jun 3, 2020)

Agreed. Chemical. I used to have a detail biz. The safest 'acid' to clean up rust is MX-7. Not sure if they are still around. They made one for glass, and one for paint to remove water spots. The one for paint won't harm the silkscreen and should clean up that mild rust. Did a quick check. Amazon has the glass one...might be OK. Maybe 'paint' around the letters.


----------

